# The standing military press...



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2005)

I plan on doing this tomorrow.  

Reason why I have shyed away from it is cuz my lower, actually no my middle back screamed when I would do this.  Maybe back then I was using too much weight.  My questions are...

Where should my feet be?  One step forward, side-to-side shoulder width etc?  How much weight should I prolly max at if I can do 110lb dumbells presses for reps?  Grip, how should that be?  shoulder width?  Just outside shoulder width?

Any other advice would be nice.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

Place your feet at shoulder width or wider.  You don't want to be doing the splits, but you want a good support base.  Touching your legs together isn't going to provide that.  Just do some progressively heavier warmup sets.  You will get the feel for a comfortable stance.

Your grip should be the same as if you were doing them seated.  I usually put my pinkies on the rings.  Sometimes I will go a tad wider and put my middle fingers on the rings.  This largely depends on how broad your shoulders are, but I would just go with shoulder width or a little wider; whatever is comfortable for you.

I'm not sure how much weight you should use.  Just start with a warmup with the bar, and add 20-30 pounds at a time.  Bang out like 2-3 repetitions at each weight.  You will know when you're in your target rep range zone most likely.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2005)

*Results from the standing miliarty press...*

Jesus christ did I suck at this shit!

I started out with the bar to get a feel.  Then up to 10lbs, then 25lbs on each side.  I felt like I was using my lower back.  I tried not to, but it seemed that with the bar so close to my face, I put my head back a little, thus my back was called into action...at least I think thats why.  I didnt pull my head back too much, for I wanted to kepp it aligned with my spine.  

Anyway, I went up to 135lbs.  Seemed ok, I did it 8 times.  Then 155lbs.  FUCK NO.  Dont knwo where my strength or coordination went.  I rested 2min after the 135lb one too.  I did it 3 times, and one of the times I felt like I was going to drop it behind me.  I was all wobbly and such, so I went back down to 135 and did that set two more times.  But 135lbs was jerking now too.  

I suppose I am going to have to go even lower to get my balance up.  

After the military press, I did seated dumbell press.  I started with 70s in case I was fatigued, but no I wasnt.  So I went up to 80, then 90.  Once I hit 90 I started to fatigue.

I did lateral raises next.  Both arms, @ 30 for 10.  Then 35 for 10 (badly).  So I just did another with the 35s.  Not sure If I completed it though.

Then I did 3 sets of upright rows.  I like these workouts, but if I go heavy, I have pain in some places of the shoulder.  

I didnt do shrugs cuz they were still sore from doing back.

Anyway, Id say todays workout sucked.  Any suggestions?


----------



## devildog88 (Sep 16, 2005)

Try doing standing Military with a reversed grip.  It is a variation of the Arnold press and gives the shoulders a great burn.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Just stick with 135 for the time being until you can make sure you maintain a more upright position.  Also, try standing DB presses.  Those are even more deadly.


----------



## zapedy (Sep 16, 2005)

just wandering, when you do the press should you drive the bar up by bending your knees and bouncing a little bit with each rep? or should you only be moving your arms and keeping your body still?


----------



## GFR (Sep 16, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Try doing standing Military with a reversed grip.  It is a variation of the Arnold press and gives the shoulders a great burn.


Sounds like a great exercise to tear up your joints.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2005)

seems ok with 40 lbs plus the bar whatever that weighs, try that.  if i have a hard time with a movement i just assume i'm going to have to take it easy till the muscles i'm calling on get the feel of what i'm asking them to do and i like doing things i suck at at first cuz maybe i'm training muscles that have been sleeping all my life.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

zapedy said:
			
		

> just wandering, when you do the press should you drive the bar up by bending your knees and bouncing a little bit with each rep? or should you only be moving your arms and keeping your body still?



Keep your body still.  What you're talking about is called a push press.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great exercise to tear up your joints.


A reverse grip is actually easier on the shoulders.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great exercise to tear up your joints.


A reverse grip is actually easier on the shoulders.


----------



## chris2489 (Sep 16, 2005)

You should use a belt on standing military press.


----------



## chris2489 (Sep 16, 2005)

Also dont lock out at the top


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

chris2489 said:
			
		

> You should use a belt on standing military press.



Or you could just strengthen your lower back instead.  That works too.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2005)

chris2489 said:
			
		

> Also dont lock out at the top




why not?  It solidifies the lift.  It places the weight directly overhead, directly over your center of gravity which keeps the weight from being out to far in front  and placing to much pressure on your lumbar spine.  It completes the ROM and fully engages the traps by elevating the scaplua.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not? It solidifies the lift. It places the weight directly overhead, directly over your center of gravity which keeps the weight from being out to far in front and placing to much pressure on your lumbar spine. It completes the ROM and fully engages the traps by elevating the scaplua.


I have to agree with th boss on this. I know they talk a lot on not locking out on certain exercises. My problem is that if I don't lock out, I feel like I missing the best part of the lift. It's that lockout that gives me the chanhe to hold for a paulse that says to me just one more rep PT, you can get it. 

Tough


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2005)

Ya know, when I went down with the bar to my chest, I kinda hit the center of my chest and it has been aching for days.  Not the first time I did this, but jesus!  I hardly hit it too, just kinda tapped it.  Seemed to be enough.  Thank god its almsot gone today.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 18, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Ya know, when I went down with the bar to my chest, I kinda hit the center of my chest and it has been aching for days.  Not the first time I did this, but jesus!  I hardly hit it too, just kinda tapped it.  Seemed to be enough.  Thank god its almsot gone today.




Man, be patient with this exercise.  Funk is right, man, lock out.  Cowpimp is also on with the fact that you may need a bit of lower back work.  This should not be hurting your back.  If you control the weight on the way down, you wont hurt your chest.  
   I do this movement two ways, as a standing PUSH press, or as a seated military.  Either way, its a great strength/mass movment.  In my opinion, however, drop the upright rows if there is pain.  Though many have success with this movement, I tend to hear nothing but complaints about shoulder pain.  Not worth it to me, in my opinion.  

Point:  be patient.  cowpimp said to gradually up the weight, do so.  Your dumbbell presses are awesome, but why go that heavy if you are going to hit the military presses first?  On delt day, I give my militarys all I have, so that all I need for dumbbell presses, if i do them at all, are two or three sets of dumbbell presses with 60 lbs.  I do my militarys seated with anywhere from 180 to 225, so there is no need for 90 lb dumbbell presses.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Man, be patient with this exercise. Funk is right, man, lock out. Cowpimp is also on with the fact that you may need a bit of lower back work. This should not be hurting your back. If you control the weight on the way down, you wont hurt your chest.
> I do this movement two ways, as a standing PUSH press, or as a seated military. Either way, its a great strength/mass movment. In my opinion, however, drop the upright rows if there is pain. Though many have success with this movement, I tend to hear nothing but complaints about shoulder pain. Not worth it to me, in my opinion.
> 
> Point: be patient. cowpimp said to gradually up the weight, do so. Your dumbbell presses are awesome, but why go that heavy if you are going to hit the military presses first? On delt day, I give my militarys all I have, so that all I need for dumbbell presses, if i do them at all, are two or three sets of dumbbell presses with 60 lbs. I do my militarys seated with anywhere from 180 to 225, so there is no need for 90 lb dumbbell presses.


Hell, just hitting the jerks on my o-lifts has put size on my upper chest and delts, and I think alot of it comes from flexing the chest out to form a bridge
to hold the bar on


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hell, just hitting the jerks on my o-lifts has put size on my upper chest and delts, and I think alot of it comes from flexing the chest out to form a bridge
> to hold the bar on




The only thing that really hurts on me from doing these is my wrists.  I tried wearing braces, but it really matters little.  From what I have read, this is something that one gets used to.


----------



## morningtime00 (Sep 20, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Jesus christ did I suck at this shit!
> 
> I started out with the bar to get a feel.  Then up to 10lbs, then 25lbs on each side.  I felt like I was using my lower back.  I tried not to, but it seemed that with the bar so close to my face, I put my head back a little, thus my back was called into action...at least I think thats why.  I didnt pull my head back too much, for I wanted to kepp it aligned with my spine.
> 
> ...


you cant mil press 155 but u can bench 315? *sniff*sniff* i smell bs


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> A reverse grip is actually easier on the shoulders.


For barbells no way!
For dumbells it sounds  ok


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> you cant mil press 155 but u can bench 315? *sniff*sniff* i smell bs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess he's learning what REAL WORLD strength is all about - 

(I can't bench 315)


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> you cant mil press 155 but u can bench 315? *sniff*sniff* i smell bs



If he has never really done military presses, then he will probably rapidly gain strength in this exercise.  His CNS is stupid, it needs to "learn" and "practice" the exercise to get good at it.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Oct 3, 2005)

I usually start with 200lbs x10, then work my way up to 410lbs!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Man, be patient with this exercise. Funk is right, man, lock out. Cowpimp is also on with the fact that you may need a bit of lower back work. This should not be hurting your back. If you control the weight on the way down, you wont hurt your chest.
> I do this movement two ways, as a standing PUSH press, or as a seated military. Either way, its a great strength/mass movment. In my opinion, however, drop the upright rows if there is pain. Though many have success with this movement, I tend to hear nothing but complaints about shoulder pain. Not worth it to me, in my opinion.
> 
> Point: be patient. cowpimp said to gradually up the weight, do so. Your dumbbell presses are awesome, but why go that heavy if you are going to hit the military presses first? On delt day, I give my militarys all I have, so that all I need for dumbbell presses, if i do them at all, are two or three sets of dumbbell presses with 60 lbs. I do my militarys seated with anywhere from 180 to 225, so there is no need for 90 lb dumbbell presses.


 It's possible that his "back" problem may be weak abs.  No?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2005)

chris mason said:
			
		

> A reverse grip is actually easier on the shoulders.


 Post whore.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2005)

morningtime00 said:
			
		

> you cant mil press 155 but u can bench 315? *sniff*sniff* i smell bs




Are you out of your mind?  Why the hell do you think I posted this topic then?

It is because of the oddness that light weight was uncomfortable for someone like me, genius.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I guess he's learning what REAL WORLD strength is all about -
> 
> (I can't bench 315)



  ....K.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If he has never really done military presses, then he will probably rapidly gain strength in this exercise.  His CNS is stupid, it needs to "learn" and "practice" the exercise to get good at it.




Eh, I hope so.  I mean I can do 100 DB press for like 8 times and to think 155-135lbs on the BB was giving me such a hard time is beyond me.  But if I have to go less, then ill go less.


----------

